# What happens if you dont produce enough eggs to share



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Question-

Just been to open evening LWC Darlington, What happens if you dont produce enough eggs to share?  And what cost would u be charge if you had abandom the cycle because of this . As i dont think we would be able to carry on (money funds etc)

Any advice would be good.


thanks


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening,
  the clinic i was at gave you 2 choices. A) Donate all the eggs and have a fresh cycle with no charge B) Have all the eggsa and pay the whole amount at my place the difference was £1500.

Hope this helps


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sharing at the SEFC in Kent, their policy is - to egg share you must produce atleast 7 eggs, if you only produce 6 or fewer eggs then you have your cycle as normal at no extra cost (obviously the recipient has to go without) but then you would not be allowed to participate in any further egg share programmes. Every clinics policies probably differ slightly. 

Good luck with whatever you do! 

Scary x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi,
It's different again where we are - the nuffield at Woking. If I only produce 8 or less then I have to make a decision to either give them all to the recipient and have another go for free later, or keep them all myself and still pay nothing!  (Other then the guilt of knowing the recipient ends up with nothing ) They have asked me to think about this and try to make a decision before hand as they will need to know pretty much straight away after EC and they appreciate its a hard decision to make, especially if still woozy from the GA! 
Hope this helps and good luck with you tx 
x x x


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Thankyou everyone

Was quite concerned about this as i thought if u didnt produce the right number of eggs to share they would charge you to carry on just like a normal IVF cycle.


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

I actually faced this question Tuesday.  I had decided if I didn't produce enough I would donate all the eggs.  The last u/s showed 8 follicles.  Wednesday after EC, while still groggy, a nurse popped her head in saying embryology needed to know what I wanted to do.  Thankfully the u/s had been wrong and 15 eggs were collected so I was able to share.  At Bourn if there is an odd number the donor gets it.  I kept 8 and gave 7.

I thought if they didn't collect enough that I would have to pay for the treatment, but I was just reading that it would have been free.  The egg share coordinator did say I would be done with the program even if I donated all the eggs.


----------

